# New to the forum, got lab results, please please advise.



## MrsSparkx (Jun 19, 2014)

I nagged my ob/gyn to death to get these labs done. I have always had trouble with infertility. By some miracle I had a baby in May. Post partum, my body is out of control. I have uterine thickening, infertility again and very very stubborn weight. I smoke about 6 times a day but my Dr said be careful because it's soothing my adrenals. I eat gluten soy and dairy free. I am on a high protein low carb/ no sugar diet. I have lost 6 pounds in 3 weeks. The most since my baby was born a year ago. Here is what was irregular on my tests:

Reverse t3- high
Free t4 low
Vitamin a retinol low
Iron low
Cortisol low

My doctor said she can't help me and I need an integrated medicine Dr. I have Medicaid! What do I do now :'( I have 2 aunts, my mom and grandma with hypothyroidism, 1 with hyperthyroidism, hashimotos and a nodule. Her daughter has hyperthyroidism too. Most of them are on armour. I wanted to be brief so people will read, please feel free to ask any questions. Any help is genuinely appreciated!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/free-t3/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

Find a clinic near you
http://findahealthcenter.hrsa.gov/Search_HCC.aspx
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Goodness sakes!! I don't understand why your ob/gyn did not run your TSH and your FREE T3. This thyroid situation has to be addressed.

You do need antibodies' tests and of course you need a doctor who cares about you and wants to help you get your life back. An ultra-sound of your thyroid would be a good idea as well. I don't have a clue as to what medicaide might or might not pay for but you have to find a doc to get the ball rolling here somehow.

Information which may be helpful above.


----------



## MrsSparkx (Jun 19, 2014)

My free t3 was 3.3 and my antibodies were.0.8 and 28. I called an endocrinologist this morning, I just have to pray my Dr will give me the referral. She doesn't think they can help me.


----------

